# What lines add what into the mix?



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

It's mostly in the threads about game bred blood that I see this.But you read about adding certain lines into the mix with certain other lines in breeding.Like for example in another thread someone had a tight bred Jeep dog that someone else said if they bred it they would do it to a eli/jocko (if I remember correctly,if not then just use this as an example) dog.Why is that?

I guess I'm asking if certain lines give you certain traits or are more likely to give you certain attributes than some other lines that you need to breed back to them from time to time.
And if so what are the traits that each line is known for?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lisa there are proven crosses that have been show to be very successful throughout the history of this breed. Knowing what family of dog's works well with another family of dog's comes with time and experience. You have to know dog's and what's behind them. You have to have hands on experience with several different bloodlines to understand the traits behind these different family of dog's. It is very true though that certain lines are known for certain traits like hard mouth, fast starters, good producers, excellent stamina, a good breeder will know the strengths and weaknesses behind these family of dogs and through selective breeding will have no problems producing these different traits in the offspring. You have to know dog's and you have to know bloodlines and what's behind those dogs everything else comes with time and experience being able to see it with your own eyes. Having a mentor someone who has been at it along time really helps to guide you through the learning process.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:goodpost:thanks for the info.I'm trying to learn.lol.Know anyone around here in NC who could mentor me?:roll:I learn way better hands on than reading.



Sadie said:


> . It is very true though that certain lines are known for certain traits like hard mouth, fast starters, good producers, excellent stamina, QUOTE]
> 
> that's what I was wondering,info like this.What traits are found more in what lines.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Honestly Lisa I have never bred dog's and have only worked with a few select bloodlines. I can only tell you what I know based on the dog's I have owned. If you are able to read through different books written by dog men of the past they touch on the different traits behind some of these working lines. I haven't actually owned anything outside Jeep/Redboy/Jocko so I can only tell you what I have read about or heard through word of mouth on the other lines out there. That's why I said hands on exp with different family of dog's really helps to put things into perspective. No two dogs are ever the same but certain traits are known to be behind certain bloodlines. When your breeding this is where you start to really see it come to life if your keeping stock and evaluating it for any length of time.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

*I was thinking of making a VERY similar thread!!*

Haha I really was! I have always been interested in learning about game dogs ever since I read a thread Sadie posted about Mayday. I gotta say that I really like Mayday, he looks amazing in his pics and sounded like one hell of a dog.

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/32699-southern-kennels-gr-ch-mayday-rom.html

I gotta say that story was very cool and it really got me wondering about other popular game dogs and game lines. I read (maybe in that thread?) that Mayday dogs tend to be a little bigger. I have also read that Jocko dogs tend to be pretty hot, right?

I think in the thread I was going to post, I was going to ask about *what characteristics are famous and well known bulldogs known for having?*. Very similar to yours Dixie, but along the same lines haha  I was just having trouble how to word it 

Well thanks for posting this thread, I'll be keeping an eye on it to learn more about game lines


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I always have trouble wording my posts.lol.I speak a weird foreign language that only I understand.lol
I think you worded your question better.You'll probably get more replies.I think Sadie and the others can probably answer yours better because your asking about well known bulldogs and not whole lines.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Well if we get more replies from the folks who know bulldogs, we can both be happy haha


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:thumbsup: Yep yep!I'll take replies either way.It's all knowledge to gain for me!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah the dog's who come down from big boy maday do tend to be on the larger side when I say larger I am not talking about Mayday's size 75lbs as he was a freak .. But dog's that come down from mayday are easily 50-60 lb dog's Bogart's Dad and Grandad are both in the 50's. Now Bogart's mom is small she is in the 40's so Bogart is looking like he is not going to be as Big as some of the other dog's in his pedigree. Mayday dog's tend to be hard biter's with lot's of ability. Bogart reminds me every day when playing tug of war and catch's my hand just how strong his bite is. Mayday family of dog's percentages tend to be low which is a good thing that means that the dog's that come down from these dogs produce very well without having to breed them several times to different dogs just to get winner's. Obviously Mayday was a ROM dog and is in the top 10 producer's off all time. So mayday was an outstanding producer and so were his offspring. They are also very consistent most are red/buckskin and all around rough dogs.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

This is just a visual example of the consistency these dog's throw


























































All those dog's are in Bogart's pedigree

And here is Bogart










And here is one of bogart's sibling's Pepper


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Most of the mayday bred dog's like Bogart are either going to be red or buckskin. That's just how they are stacked LOL


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great posts Tara!:woof:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Your welcome and here is the entire litter bogart came from see they all look like all those dog's posted LOL red and buckskins LOL


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Great posts Sadie! I always like hearing about Mayday.

Seeing all of those dogs in Bogart's pedigree make me want to see him fullgrown even more  I really think Mayday was absolutely handsome and can say the same about the rest about that line.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah you can always spot a dog bred down from these yellow dogs LOL At least I can they all pretty much look the same ... I think it's a great family of dogs I have been very pleased with bogart thus far.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Rough bulldog rule  esspecially when they have a sound mind 

I've always been a firm believer in the Jocko blood .. Turk is my last bulldog with that lineage and hes not an ABPT by my standards just a good ol bulldog who was 4 x Hooch in a 5 gen .. private ped'd formidable gyp .. I wanted a real bulldog so I looked for REAL bulldog traits, I noticed that Lonzo had some I was missing as well as boudreaux I forrest gumped my way into owning Hoagie as he was a trade for a sibling of Turk. (STOLEN in the TRI CITIES are of WA) << home of mexicos inland empire in the great NW.. anyway.. if you go back far enough you can find a hand full of dogs where all these dogs come from essentially.. I havent found a female I want to start with Hoagie yet but you can bet it will have a good amount of Jocko/RB .. .. I like the Hammonds stock too; but they have a particular way to fit the piece JMO like SADIE said .. Mayday dogs can be bred to an AMSTAFF (scarcasm) and produce a []ch the blood is that good I have found similar case with the Jocko strain I had for so many years. MY favorite strain is Jocko, of course most of it has RB in it as well and bolio/tombstone these days as well, which I dont mind because I had and admire the TOnka in my own Jocko strain. I see quite a few dogs off of that stuff I like alot like I said I like red nosed dogs the best and Hoagies' a great lil dog with a lot to offer .. to me he a puzzle piece.. I work Turk... LOL We run through the moutains and he engages in Moose, Coyote, Wolf, Bear, Badgers, and the occasional bobcat/lynx.. I've seen mt lions and wolverines not while out with Turk. I fonch at the bit looking at Sadies dogs and PK's dogs (jocko/rb) .. GREAT DOGS!! Remind me of what I once had 

each strain via dog man has their particular "best" style what they shoot for.. Not to many people want a powerful wreckless dog; they blunder through some w's but a true contender will string him/her out. JMO I dont know if that kind of dog has anything to add wreckless power is Hulkacious and I love to see it but spiderman is the only marvel hero to kick hulks ( Y ) .. if that makes sense..

I admire skill, intelligence, then power and looks .. thats just me..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Yeah you can always spot a dog bred down from these yellow dogs LOL At least I can they all pretty much look the same ... I think it's a great family of dogs I have been very pleased with bogart thus far.


:clap:EXACTLY:clap:

:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Amen to that FH !!!! One thing I love about bogart is no matter how rough of a pup he is .. He is mentally sound! I couldn't deal with one of those crazies I have no use for a dog like that LMAO!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Rough bulldog rule  esspecially when they have a sound mind
> 
> I've always been a firm believer in the Jocko blood .. Turk is my last bulldog with that lineage and hes not an ABPT by my standards just a good ol bulldog who was 4 x Hooch in a 5 gen .. private ped'd formidable gyp .. I wanted a real bulldog so I looked for REAL bulldog traits, I noticed that Lonzo had some I was missing as well as boudreaux I forrest gumped my way into owning Hoagie as he was a trade for a sibling of Turk. (STOLEN in the TRI CITIES are of WA) << home of mexicos inland empire in the great NW.. anyway.. if you go back far enough you can find a hand full of dogs where all these dogs come from essentially.. I havent found a female I want to start with Hoagie yet but you can bet it will have a good amount of Jocko/RB .. .. I like the Hammonds stock too; but they have a particular way to fit the piece JMO like SADIE said .. Mayday dogs can be bred to an AMSTAFF (scarcasm) and produce a []ch the blood is that good I have found similar case with the Jocko strain I had for so many years. MY favorite strain is Jocko, of course most of it has RB in it as well and bolio/tombstone these days as well, which I dont mind because I had and admire the TOnka in my own Jocko strain. I see quite a few dogs off of that stuff I like alot like I said I like red nosed dogs the best and Hoagies' a great lil dog with a lot to offer .. to me he a puzzle piece.. I work Turk... LOL We run through the moutains and he engages in Moose, Coyote, Wolf, Bear, Badgers, and the occasional bobcat/lynx.. I've seen mt lions and wolverines not while out with Turk. I fonch at the bit looking at Sadies dogs and PK's dogs (jocko/rb) .. GREAT DOGS!! Remind me of what I once had
> 
> ...


:goodpost: these are all great posts guys!Keep em coming.I'm enjoying reading them!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:rofal: I had one.. and he wasnt worth much ... LOL destroy the crate and the house, eat through the wall all just to squab... senseless wrecking machine.. 

LOL lived out his 8 on the chain! hhahahahaha!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

BAHAHAHA Freaking crate eaters! Bogart does that little  That's ok though I fixed his butt I got him something he will never get out of LOL


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

What did you get him?Thank goodness I haven't had one yet that could break out of a crate!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Bogart destroyed 2 crates and he is not even 1 LOL first he broke out of a wire crate bent the bars and broke them .. So then I go and get him one of those heavy duty plastic crates with the metal door. Then he chews the door off that crate and I come home to him playing with a bunch of stuff in the living room. So I ordered him a nice big surprise an aluminum jail cell crate! His but can't get out that and I love it LMFAO!!!!!!!!!! I come home to him looking pitiful in it LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Bogart destroyed 2 crates and he is not even 1 LOL first he broke out of a wire crate bent the bars and broke them .. So then I go and get him one of those heavy duty plastic crates with the metal door. Then he chews the door off that crate and I come home to him playing with a bunch of stuff in the living room. So I ordered him a nice big surprise an aluminum jail cell crate! His but can't get out that and I love it LMFAO!!!!!!!!!! I come home to him looking pitiful in it LMAO!!!!!


:rofl: I need a couple of those for good measure.. LOL

Thats hilarious now he canT free himself; hes gotta have crazy drive when its time to get out the crate in the evenings.. HAHAHAHA! In four corner room staring at candles.. LOL


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

dixieland said:


> What did you get him?Thank goodness I haven't had one yet that could break out of a crate!


Champ's crate is built out of 2x4's with a pad lock. Had to build it myself because he ate a plastic crate. Then chewed up a wire crate and cut his face up.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Brutus0124 said:


> Champ's crate is built out of 2x4's with a pad lock. Had to build it myself because he ate a plastic crate. Then chewed up a wire crate and cut his face up.


He's not slowly trying to eat his way out of that?I would think that if he could eat a plastic one then wood wouldn't be safe either.lol.Dogs are crazy!


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

He did for the first few days and then he gave up. He is still a pup though (see avatar to left)


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Any info on Jocko or Redboy? What kind of characteristics do these dogs tend to pass along? They must compliment each other well because I always hear about Redboy/Jocko crosses, but never knew what they brought to the table. How about Jeep dogs? I know Jeep was one of the greatest producers.

I know there are some posters on here (Firehazard, Sadie, Performanceknls) who are well experienced with these dogs, so I'm curious to learn


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Eric do you have access to the working dog section?


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

No I don't, could I get an invite to it?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I will tell redog to get you in there. I think there is a lot of info I posted and we discussed about these lines. It might take up to 24 hours but I am sending him a PM for you now


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Cool, thanks Sadie  you're awesome!


----------

